# Berger bullets



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Does anyone know of an outlet where I might find 7mm 168 gr. hunting vld? I have tried the typical outlets of cabelas, midway usa, lohmans, cheaper than dirt.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Chuck


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

they are on the shelf right next to the unobtainium with the h4350 and the 162 amax. good luck


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I normally get my VLD's from Powder Valley, but I see they are out of stock on that bullet right now too.


----------

